# Raccoon bait



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

What is a good **** bait/attractant that I can make or buy for reasonable price?? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

lots of summer left,if you have the freezer space go catch some carp,suckers,small panfish ect..Carp/suckers can be cut-up,panfish can be used whole.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Thing, I catch chubs. I use them whole. I like them for pockets and cubbys. and as a plus, they catch all the grinners in the area.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Canned sweet corn has always produced for me.Although in the city I'm pretty much restricted to live traps.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Marshmallows and peanut butter. Its cheap and they love the stuff. The problem i find with fish or **** lures is i catch skunks and oppossums. Havent caught any skunks or oppossums using marshmallows and peanut butter. Give it a try, u wont regret it.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

T-Dog96 said:


> What is a good **** bait/attractant that I can make or buy for reasonable price??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Smaller bluegill/sunfish put em in a mason jar couple days in the sun and dont open till your ready to use. Or sardines in oil work good NOT in mustard sauce 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

all good ideas, however for a commercial bait try "truckload of **** bait"

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Masterson's+Baits/Masterson's+Truckload+****+Bait


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

grape jelly 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

dog food works great for me


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

T-Dog96 said:


> What is a good **** bait/attractant that I can make or buy for reasonable price??


It depends. If you're using DP type traps, then I'd say Truckload with a loud lure. If you're making pocket sets, then I'd find a friend that's into bowfishing. We can't seem to give that stuff away


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

dry cat food and molasses. i'm at 57 **** so far this summer out of the garden. useing 6 dp


----------



## encoreshooter (Aug 5, 2012)

wildlife chaser said:


> dry cat food and molasses. i'm at 57 **** so far this summer out of the garden. useing 6 dp


Have any garden left?


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

encoreshooter said:


> Have any garden left?


 gardens doing fine thanks for asking. it's my neighbors he's got over a half acre in gaden.


----------



## encoreshooter (Aug 5, 2012)

wildlife chaser said:


> gardens doing fine thanks for asking. it's my neighbors he's got over a half acre in gaden.


Sounds like you're doing a great job!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I make bacon wrapped duck that I pour maple syrub and bbq sauce on when I bake it. I save the drippings from that and it has worked well with some marshmellows mixed in. 

Redneckman


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

All great ideas. Jelly, peanut butter, mashmallows.
My personal pref is cat food.


----------



## camocladicebuster13th. (Mar 14, 2010)

grab a rod a can of worms and go catch some chubs/ shinners out of a creek maybe catch a bonus trout. Noramlly freeze mine freshh in quart bags i normally run 100 sets and go through like 20 bags and you can use any suckers you get for bait to but i normally take just the heads and smoke the fish can be pretty good if you get a good scald on emmm


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

camocladicebuster13th. said:


> grab a rod a can of worms and go catch some chubs/ shinners out of a creek maybe catch a bonus trout. Noramlly freeze mine freshh in quart bags i normally run 100 sets and go through like 20 bags and you can use any suckers you get for bait to but i normally take just the heads and smoke the fish can be pretty good if you get a good scald on emmm


Bet you get alot of grinners


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## camocladicebuster13th. (Mar 14, 2010)

actually not really if you runa water line like i do. make some big hole pocket sets with some fresh shinners or chubs outta the freezer. I dont let them get stinky if your trapping dryland then yeah youll get some grinners thats why you make a couple sets.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

camocladicebuster13th. said:


> actually not really if you runa water line like i do. make some big hole pocket sets with some fresh shinners or chubs outta the freezer. I dont let them get stinky if your trapping dryland then yeah youll get some grinners thats why you make a couple sets.


Oh didnt know it was a water line... That helps a bit


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Outdoors Family Queen (Aug 12, 2012)

Marshmallows. The **** around here love most anything sweet we have to offer. Always have good luck with them. My dad had a couple large raccoon down near Lansing getting into his hummingbird feeders and drinking the nectar, which was just homemade sugar water. We do have good luck with sardines, but the other critters seem to enjoy this also. Also, have heard the marshmallows with peanut butter.

We did have a laugh though because we were feeding some kitten **** a few months back under our bird feeders. Their mom was nowhere to be seen. We were using old marshmallows I had in the cupboard. We just used to throw them out the window when we saw them cross the road and come up our driveway. The weather got hot, we'd have the windows open, they'd here us, and they decided they liked to come up on the porch and get them at the window instead. Decided I had better put the screens at the top of the windows or we might just wake up to a few raccoon in our kitchen helping themselves. Also, found out that the squirrels would eat a few if I put them out by the bird feeder too early in the evening.

OFQ


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Outdoors Family Queen said:


> Marshmallows. The **** around here love most anything sweet we have to offer. Always have good luck with them. My dad had a couple large raccoon down near Lansing getting into his hummingbird feeders and drinking the nectar, which was just homemade sugar water. We do have good luck with sardines, but the other critters seem to enjoy this also. Also, have heard the marshmallows with peanut butter.
> 
> We did have a laugh though because we were feeding some kitten **** a few months back under our bird feeders. Their mom was nowhere to be seen. We were using old marshmallows I had in the cupboard. We just used to throw them out the window when we saw them cross the road and come up our driveway. The weather got hot, we'd have the windows open, they'd here us, and they decided they liked to come up on the porch and get them at the window instead. Decided I had better put the screens at the top of the windows or we might just wake up to a few raccoon in our kitchen helping themselves. Also, found out that the squirrels would eat a few if I put them out by the bird feeder too early in the evening.
> 
> OFQ


Sounds like welfare...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Outdoors Family Queen (Aug 12, 2012)

Honest, we have had great results with marshmallows for trapping. They are cheap and easy to use. Not messy! Sometimes we add a little beaver castor. They are great because the daughter can help and it is easy for her. She loves trapping and getting things ready. She will probably be setting most of her own this year, with a little overseeing from dad, as she is just a preschooler. The kids really love being able to help and it gets them outdoors. So, if marshmallows work and it gets them involved all the better for us.

Yeah! It is kinda like welfare. It has been a while now since we've seen the **** at the house. Must have found better things, since we are out of marshmallows at the moment. Have to restock really soon. We have other goodies but they are for the 21st when we can start baiting for bears. 

Word must have spread through the neighborhood though. One night we had what we thought were the two kitten coming, then we noticed it was a ma and six kitten, followed by a few others, two or three of last years litter, and there were two large boars. We ended up counting 14 **** out front in the yard that night. 

A trapper and hound hunters dream world. The kids also loved it and squealed with delight.


----------

